# Pellet wood w/ amazen  tray recomendations for cheese



## migraine (Dec 20, 2019)

*Preview*


So far this year, I have done 10lbs of various cheeses with pepper jack the majority.
I have been using PitMasters blend which is maple, cherry, and IIRC, pecan. But the bite has been too strong and I'm afraid I'm using the wrong pellet wood.
I don't remember what I used in the past years, maybe the above or just pecan or just cherry.
Can someone give me a breakdown on which wood pellets would be best for particular cheeses.
I mostly smoke pepper-jack, cheddar, sharp cheddar, and recently, cheddar-jack cheese sticks.
Thanks, Brian


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 20, 2019)

I use Apple dust when I smoke cheese.  I've always been happy with the results, and it's ready to eat fairly fast.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 20, 2019)

I usually use hickory but this is a stronger smoke. 5 grillzntn suggestion might be more what your looking for, how long are you smoking your cheese for. that might have something to do with.


----------



## migraine (Dec 20, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I usually use hickory but this is a stronger smoke. 5 grillzntn suggestion might be more what your looking for, how long are you smoking your cheese for. that might have something to do with.


----------



## migraine (Dec 20, 2019)

I'll take anybody's opinion who has success with cheese.   I've between been anywhere  1.5-3 or 4hrs.  Depends on thickness.  Lately I've been cutting blocks of 1.25" square by 3-5" long.   I have 20lbs each of Pit Master blend, pecan, and cherry available to use now.  Thinking about just using cherry until I order more.  Not sure how that will work out.
I did horseradish-white cheddar last year and couln't stop eating it.  This years batch...not impressive.
Thanks, Brian


----------



## migraine (Dec 20, 2019)

migraine said:


> I'll take anybody's opinion who has success with cheese.   I've between been anywhere  1.5-3 or 4hrs.  Depends on thickness.  Lately I've been cutting blocks of 1.25" square by 3-5" long.   I have 20lbs each of Pit Master blend, pecan, and cherry available to use now.  Thinking about just using cherry until I order more.  Not sure how that will work out.
> I did horseradish-white cheddar last year and couln't stop eating it.  This years batch...not impressive.
> Thanks, Brian


----------



## migraine (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 20, 2019)

Looking good!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 20, 2019)

yeah horseradish is my favorite. maybe just smoke it for 2 hours  and let sit in your fridge over night unwrapped, then wrap it and let it sit a couple days before you try it. do you leave your vent wide open, if not I would so your smoke stays fresh.


----------



## migraine (Dec 20, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> yeah horseradish is my favorite. maybe just smoke it for 2 hours  and let sit in your fridge over night unwrapped, then wrap it and let it sit a couple days before you try it. do you leave your vent wide open, if not I would so your smoke stays fresh.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 20, 2019)

I have used Apple and also pecan. I usually do about 4 hrs. Last time I used dust. Seemed a little bit more mild tasting.
when doing in my MES 40 I  set my PID at about 40° so there is a good constant draw through smoke chamber.


----------



## migraine (Dec 20, 2019)

I had a hard time finding the horseradish cheese, specially since I smoked a small piece and waited 3-4 weeks before trying it.  By then i forgot where I bought it and who made it.   Took me 6 months to finally find it.  Boar's Head.    Dang, now I want some.
I tried adding a piece of 3" x 3' pipe to by outlet.  Maybe with no heat, I probably kept the smoke too dense in the cabinet.   Next batch is going to be without the 3 foot exhaust pipe.  
Oh, and the smoker is a MB 30" analog with the mail box mod. PID when needed
It's still my favorite smoker of all the others I have


----------



## migraine (Dec 20, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> I have used Apple and also pecan. I usually do about 4 hrs. Last time I used dust. Seemed a little bit more mild tasting.
> when doing in my MES 40 I  set my PID at about 40° so there is a good constant draw through smoke chamber.


----------



## migraine (Dec 20, 2019)

I have thought about trying the dust to get a lower smoke intensity.  I guess I'll have to wait until Jeff's next sale


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 20, 2019)

Cabot makes horseradish cheese.


----------



## migraine (Dec 20, 2019)

, I'll look for it, thanks


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 20, 2019)

migraine said:


> I have thought about trying the dust to get a lower smoke intensity.  I guess I'll have to wait until Jeff's next sale


You can make your own dust. Couple handfuls of whatever you prefer for pellets in a coffee can ,a little water, and stir them around. Let sit about 5 mins. Put on half sheet pan and into oven or smoker 200° for couple hrs to dry. Don't stir up to much or it gets too fine.


----------



## smoking4fun (Dec 20, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Apple and also pecan. I usually do about 4 hrs. Last time I used dust. Seemed a little bit more mild tasting.
> when doing in my MES 40 I set my PID at about 40° so there is a good constant draw through


Just a suggestion for those with MES30 or MES40 - I removed the baffle on the upper vent (since I never rotate it to a closed position anyway) and I grabbed a 3" duct fitting (https://www.menards.com/main/heatin...itting/15003006sb/p-1444432226115-c-14260.htm) and attached a computer fan to the duct...then put this in the exhaust opening so its above the top of the smoke box so that the fan blows OUT...that way, it pulls the smoke through the smoke box from my mailbox mod without having to turn on the heat to generate air flow.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 21, 2019)

Brian I posted this in another cheese thread, but it may be of some help here.



gmc2003 said:


> Hi Dan. It sounds like your well on your way to perfecting your cheese smoking process. It took me many experiments to get mine to where it is today and I still consider it a work in progress. As mentioned in prior posts I also use dust(usually apple but sometimes hickory). I use my WSM as that's the biggest smoker I have. I also have a grate that is used only for cheese. Once I open the cheese I don't touch it with my bare hands(dirt and oil). I use tongs to transfer the cheese from the cutting board to the grate. In my WSM I remove the charcoal ring(this allows for unrestricted airflow), set the lit maze on the charcoal grate, and keep all vents wide open. Once the maze is in the smoker I'll put the WSM back together and add the cheese. After two hours -  I'll take the sacrificial block of cheese off the grate, slice a piece of it and test it for smokiness.  If I'm satisfied then I'll remove the rest of the cheese. If not then I'll put them back on the smoker and try again in another hour. Once I pull the cheese I'll let it sit on the counter for a few hours on a cookie rack. Then I'll loosely cover them with plastic wrap and pop the rack into the fridge for an overnight rest. The next morning I'll take another slice off the sacrificial block and taste it(just to make sure). If it's got the profile I'm looking for then I vacuum seal it and put it into the fridge until I need it. If you see cheese sweats then pat it off with a paper towel before vacuum sealing. If you see the oil from the cheese then leave it on.  If I think it needs more smoke then I'll put it back on the smoker for an hour and start the process all over. I normally smoke for 2 to 3 hours, but have gone as many as 5. The hourly taste test is what tells me the cheese is done. I don't worry about color - as I've had cheese take on a dark color that didn't taste all that smokey, and likewise I've had light colored cheese that was too smokey.
> 
> Chris


----------



## SmokeinNJ (Dec 21, 2019)

I've liked combined Peach or cherry with half Alder wood.   I usually only smoke about 1.5 - 2 hrs, the cool to room temp, then over night in frig.  Vac pack for 3-4 weeks usually allows it to mellow nicely.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 22, 2019)

I smoke for 2.5-3 hours with my mailbox mod. I run the propane torch around the inside of the MES for a couple of minutes to get it warmed up.  Seems to help draw the smoke through better. My preferred pellets are 100% apple wood.


----------

